# Compatible Operating Systems Dell Inspiron 1501



## linkup99 (Dec 14, 2014)

I have a Dell Inspiron 1501. I need to install a new OS for it. I never did like Vista. And, Win 7 isn't compatible I read. Would Windows 8 be compatible? ---Thanks...Linkup99

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium, Service Pack 1, 64 bit
Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) II Dual-Core M300, AMD64 Family 16 Model 6 Stepping 2
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 2812 Mb
Graphics Card: ATI Mobility Radeon 4100, 256 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 294513 MB, Free - 181828 MB; E: Total - 1499 MB, Free - 1295 MB;
Motherboard: TOSHIBA, Portable PC
Antivirus: Bitdefender Antivirus, Updated and Enabled


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Most PCs running Vista are capable of running Windows 7, so I guess you have an exception.

Extremely unlikely that it will then run Windows 8, but here is the Windows 8 Upgrade Assistant. See what it says. If you are uncomfortable running that executable just on my say-so, see Upgrade to Windows 8.1 from Windows Vista or Windows XP, from which I copied that link.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> I have a *Dell Inspiron 1501*. I need to install a new OS for it. I never did like Vista. And, Win 7 isn't compatible I read. Would Windows 8 be compatible? ---Thanks...Linkup99
> 
> Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
> OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium, Service Pack 1, 64 bit
> ...


You inquired about a Dell laptop, but you submitted a log for a Toshiba laptop.

------------------------------------------------------------

The *Dell Inspiron 1501* laptop is several years old and has driver support only for Windows XP and Windows Vista 32-bit.

It appears to have these primary devices:

ATI IGP Xpress 1150 Graphics

Sigmatel STAC 92xx C-Major HD Audio

Broadcom 440x 10/100 Ethernet

Dell Wireless 1350/1370/1390/1450/1470/1490 WLAN Mini-Card

What's the "service tag" number and/or "express service code" number on yours?

------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## linkup99 (Dec 14, 2014)

TerryNet said:


> Most PCs running Vista are capable of running Windows 7, so I guess you have an exception.
> 
> Extremely unlikely that it will then run Windows 8, but here is the Windows 8 Upgrade Assistant. See what it says. If you are uncomfortable running that executable just on my say-so, see Upgrade to Windows 8.1 from Windows Vista or Windows XP, from which I copied that link.


My bad. The Laptop currently has Windows XP on it not Vista. So I'd be upgrading to Windows 8 from XP.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Can you answer the question in the last line of post #3?

I doubt very seriously that your Dell laptop will run Windows 8 and that all of its primary devices will work with it.

---------------------------------------------------------


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> So I'd be upgrading to Windows 8 from XP.


Nonetheless it is capable of Vista, so my same post and links apply.


----------

